# small circle jujitsu vs bjj vs judo vs jjj



## spook mma

really im more interested in small circle jujitsu and its key differences between bjj and jjj.  any historical information would also be appreciated   so far i just know its wally jay's form of jujitsu that evolved from danzan ryu jujitsu, but other than that i havent found much info.  anything you guys can share would be appreciated


----------



## Posiview

Err, try

http://www.smallcirclejujitsu.com 
http://www.smallcirclejujitsu.co.uk 

Andy Sheader


----------



## spook mma

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *Err, try
> 
> http://www.smallcirclejujitsu.com
> http://www.smallcirclejujitsu.co.uk
> 
> Andy Sheader *



thanks, but i had already checked out the first url.  the second one seems to be a bad link.  (I can't seem to connect to it)

i was just interested in the major differences between small circle jujitsu and jjj, bjj, and judo that other members of the board might have noticed or learned of.

for example, is ground work the major emphasis, such as bjj?  or is it mostly stand-up grappling and joint locks?  does it incorporate mostly thows?  does share more of a semblance to jjj?  if so, what aspects?


----------



## ace

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *really im more interested in small circle jujitsu and its key differences between bjj and jjj.  any historical information would also be appreciated   so far i just know its wally jay's form of jujitsu that evolved from danzan ryu jujitsu, but other than that i havent found much info.  anything you guys can share would be appreciated  *




I thought Small Circle Jujitsu was a Blend of
Kodenkan Ju-jitsu,Judo,Wrestling,aikido,weight lifting,and Kung Fu?????????

I took this from his Book Dynamic Jujitsu.
It say's nothing about Danzan Ryu?????


----------



## arnisador

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8524


----------

